# Ruger 10mm



## Remington 7400

I heard a rumor that Ruger was making a 10mm conversion kit for the P90. Anybody know if this is true or where I could get one? I googled but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Gohon

Hadn't heard anything about it but if you stumble upon a link would appreciate your posting same. The P90 would be a little light for the 10mm don't you think. Would think it would be a hand full to touch a round off.


----------



## Remington 7400

> The P90 would be a little light for the 10mm don't you think.


 Educate me if I'm wrong, but it wouldn't be any lighter than the Glock 10mm, would it? :-?


----------



## Gohon

> but it wouldn't be any lighter than the Glock 10mm


Don't know............... maybe I'm just thinking along the lines of the Desert Eagle as suitable for taming the recoil a little. Then again the Desert Eagle is like hauling a recoilless rifle around. :lol:

ADD ON.......9/14/06 10:36 pm

Was watching Ted Nugent hunt wild pigs with a bow tonight. He shot a boar with the arrow passing all the way through. Lots of blood for tracking but when they found the boar he was still alive. Ted decided he had to put a finishing arrow into the pig. Later he said that arrow went through the heart but at the hit of the second arrow you can hear one ****** off pig making a charge. I've never seen anyone drop anything as fast as Nugent dropped that bow and grabbed his side arm, swinging up and firing off 4 rapid rounds to stop the charge. His side arm............. 10mm. All on tape and very interesting. Nugent was laughing and joking later but I think the front of his pants were wet. That hog weighed out over 450 pounds.


----------



## Chestnut

Dang! I'll have to keep an eye out for the rerun of that one. Ted also claimed to have made a 110 yard shot on a warthog in Africa with his Glock 10mm. Story was in Guns and Ammo I think, several years back.


----------



## Remington 7400

> 110 yard shot on a warthog in Africa with his Glock 10mm


 

Is that possiable with tactical tupperware? oke: Here we go again! :biggrin:

Now that shot is common with a 1911 chambered in 10mm! :stirpot:


----------



## Bore.224

You almost got me to bite on this one!  I plan on adding the Glock 20 to my pistol Belt!!


----------



## Dave_w

I've found the Glock chambered in .45ACP to be quite accurate. The sights suck, however, but you have to remember that they're designed for quick shooting at 7 yards. I doubt I could do any better with a 1911, unless it was tuned for target work. And in that case, I'm willing to bet I could match it with a Glock given a similar treatment.

For comparison, I can punch a 2" group at 25 yards with a stock .45 Glock, stock sights, el cheapo Wolf ammunition, 4" bullseye.


----------



## Horsager

How you going to get a 10MM mag to go up a hole built for a 40? I see grease and a brass hammer or rubber mallet involved, then somehow top-loading the magazine from then on. Of course the kit could include a new frame and barrel, then what, you swap the slide back and forth? Not much of a handgun shooter so I'm having trouble understanding how it'd all work. Please explain.


----------



## Gun Owner

P-90 is a .45 caliber pistol. The .40 was the P-94 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Bore.224

10mm is .40 Cal.


----------



## Horsager

I understand the P-90 is a 45, I also know that 10MM and 40S&W are the same bore diameter. I'm wondering how you get a magazine for the longer 10MM up the magazine well designed for the shorter 45ACP and still get the thing to feed? The difference is almost a tenth of an inch between the two. Magazine up the well is one thing, putting a longer case in a pistol designed for a shorter slide stroke is entirely another. Best of luck, let us know how it works if you find such a kit.


----------



## Remington 7400

The Ruger P90 is chambered for .45 ACP, all the conversion would require is a barrel swap (case length differences can be made up in the head spaceing of a conversion barrel), a stronger recoil spring, and a different magazine, a 5 minute project, if you know how to strip the gun.


----------



## Bore.224

Wish they would make a p-90 with a 5 inch barrel.

Horsager , I misunderstood you Whoops


----------



## Horsager

I'm not a pistol guy so I still don't understand how you account for length of stroke or how you make a magazine for a long case fit in a well designed for a shorter case, I don't recall much slop in those wells to begin with. I do understand how you make the case chamber, but 1st you have to get it to feed. Position of round to be chambered and slide stroke are fixed.

Please explain.

Bore .224, no apology necessary, my 1st post was a little unclear as I was trying to ask a legitimate question and be funny at the same time. I ought to know better than to try to walk AND chew gum at the same time.


----------



## Remington 7400

The magazine well will work with a 10mm, it would however require a redesigned magazine(thinner walls, different springs, ect) I don't see where you would have feed problems if the chamber was spaced correctly espacially since the P90's barrel is designed to pivot while cycling.


----------

